# Working out



## wizkhalifa (Apr 23, 2011)

Im 16 and using a weight gainer. Im pretty skinny so i plan on gaining some fat then working out to gain muscle. Does that sound like it makes sence and it will work?

How long should I lift on my workig out days and how much weight? Im 16 and 125 pounds


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

As far as weight is concerned start light and build up so eventually you will be adding 1KG each week on compound exercises, bench press, deadlifts, squats. The weight gainer will help a tiny bit but you also need a high calorie diet. When training it should be about 45mins - 1hour sessions depending on your split. (2 , 3, 4, 5, days a week)


----------



## wizkhalifa (Apr 23, 2011)

Mattious said:


> As far as weight is concerned start light and build up so eventually you will be adding 1KG each week on compound exercises, bench press, deadlifts, squats. The weight gainer will help a tiny bit but you also need a high calorie diet. When training it should be about 45mins - 1hour sessions depending on your split. (2 , 3, 4, 5, days a week)


I do 3 times a week how long should the workouts be? And are you talking about a bulking up (gaining weight) diet?

Thanks so much for the help by the way!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

There's a good section for teens on bodybuilding.com


----------



## wizkhalifa (Apr 23, 2011)

ronnie cutler said:


> There's a good section for teens on bodybuilding.com


alright great thanks!


----------

